# Need Some Help



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I have found a lightweight foldable travel mobility scooter, listed as being in *Berkeley Lake, GA*. The price is right but the owner will not ship it...."pick up only". Is there anyone here who would be willing to pick it up & ship it for us? We, of course, will pay for everything including a bit for your time.

ANYONE?


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Gee! That's nearly 8 hours away from me! Maybe somebody from the Atlanta area can help.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

If it were closer to 95 I could grab it on the way back from Florida.

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

johnp said:


> If it were closer to 95 I could grab it on the way back from Florida.
> 
> John


Awwww...c'mon John. It'd only be a few 100 miles and there _IS_ a National Forest over there that you really oughta go see...


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> If it were closer to 95 I could grab it on the way back from Florida.
> 
> John


Awwww...c'mon John. It'd only be a few 100 miles and there _IS_ a National Forest over there that you really oughta go see...
[/quote]
The ride back from Florida is more like a direct flight. Leave friday evening and go to work on Monday.
The puppies may slow us down a bit this year.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

johnp said:


> If it were closer to 95 I could grab it on the way back from Florida.
> 
> John


Awwww...c'mon John. It'd only be a few 100 miles and there _IS_ a National Forest over there that you really oughta go see...
[/quote]
The ride back from Florida is more like a direct flight. Leave friday evening and go to work on Monday.
The puppies may slow us down a bit this year.
[/quote]
Right...a DIRECT flight....NOT non-stop


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Judi,
Since that is only 16 miles from my house, the pickup seems doable.
Shipping is another thing, as I assume it will have to be crated. Is there a dealer in the area? Maybe they would have a crate/box?
I am leaving the country Sat. AM, sorry I didn't know sooner, could have picked it up today.
Thursday would have to be the day.

Dave


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

BTW,
I will only let you pay for shipping, mu mini-pickup needs the exercise.
Dave


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

outbackgeorgia said:


> BTW,
> I will only let you pay for shipping, mu mini-pickup needs the exercise.
> Dave


YOU ROCK!!! I just sent you a PM


----------

